# escopinyes i "callos"



## Lanka

Tinc uns dubtes traduint al català un menú:

- Berberechos: hi ha prou amb "escopinyes" o cal especificar "escopinyes de gallet" per tal d'evitar malentessos

- Callos: no son "calls", algú sap si hi ha traducció?

Gràcies


----------



## ivanovic77

N'hi ha prou amb *escopinyes*, penso jo.

Els "callos", segons el diccionari castellà-català d'Enciclopèdia Catalana, són *tripes*, però jo no ho traduiria i ho deixaria en castellà, perquè gairebé tots els catalanoparlants diuen "callos" avui dia per referir-se al plat.


----------



## DCPaco

escopinyes son "almejas" en castellano.

Cloïssa

o Vieira (en castellano)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ivanovic77 said:


> N'hi ha prou amb *escopinyes*, penso jo.
> 
> Els "callos", segons el diccionari castellà-català d'Enciclopèdia Catalana, són *tripes*, però jo no ho traduiria i ho deixaria en castellà, perquè gairebé tots els catalanoparlants diuen "callos" avui dia per referir-se al plat.


 
Exactament. És com dir _roastbeef_, per exemple. La paraula queda en la llengua original. En català oriental la pronunciem "call*u*s".



DCPaco said:


> escopinyes son "almejas" en castellano.
> 
> Cloïssa
> 
> o Vieira (en castellano)


 
Discrepo, Paco, les escopinyes són els _berberechos_.


----------



## chics

DCPaco said:


> escopinyes son "almejas" en castellano.
> Cloïssa o vieira (en castellano)


No, las _*escopinyes*_ son *berberechos*, para mi no hace falta especificar que son de gallet.
Las *cloïsses* son *almejas* bastante en general, pero yo llamo así específicamente a unas que son más grandes y un poco más alargadas que los berberechos, de concha no rugosa, blanca o gris. No sé como se llaman en castellano.
Las *vieiras* són las almejas grandes cuya concha llevan los peregrinos del camino de Santiago, en catalán se llaman *petxines de pelegrí*, precisamente...
Una *petxina* es una concha de almeja cualquiera, como las que encontramos en la playa, pero también puede significar almeja, con bicho dentro.


----------



## chics

ivanovic77 said:


> Els "callos", segons el diccionari castellà-català d'Enciclopèdia Catalana, són *tripes*, però jo no ho traduiria i ho deixaria en castellà, perquè gairebé tots els catalanoparlants diuen "callos" avui dia per referir-se al plat.


Depen del context, no? Si anés a menjar unes tapes, em demanaria _callos_ a la madrilenya, per exemple. 
Per a mi els _callos_ no són les tripes, sino aquestes preparades d'una manera determinada, amb salsa una pica picant de color ataronjat i tallades en quadrets. No diria _callos_, segurament, en comprar la materia prima a la botiga, ni si estan dins d'un estofat. Vosaltres sí?


----------



## Mei

chics said:


> Vosaltres sí?



No ho sé, no m'agraden, això que m'estalvio! 

Mei


----------



## Eixerit

Els "callos" no podrien ser llardons?. Jo no hi entenc gaire perquè sóc vegetarià.


----------



## Mei

Eixerit said:


> Els "callos" no podrien ser llardons?. Jo no hi entenc gaire perquè sóc vegetarià.



Ui no, els llardons m'agraden!  

Això són "callos". 

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Els llardons en castellà son els "chicharrones" (déu n'hi do, la parauleta...) i els llardons són del porc. Els callos penso que vénen d'una altra bèstia... Ni idea de quina... Però sé que els llardons els venen a la xarcuteria (i jo sí que en compro de tant en tant ), mentre que els callos és cosa de carnisseria.


----------



## DCPaco

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Els llardons en castellà son els "chicharrones" (déu n'hi do, la parauleta...) i els llardons són del porc. Els callos penso que vénen d'una altra bèstia... Ni idea de quina... Però sé que els llardons els venen a la xarcuteria (i jo sí que en compro de tant en tant ), mentre que els callos és cosa de carnisseria.


 
Según entiendo, los callos son del estómago de la vaca.  En México lo usamos para hacer menudo.  Viene en tres (me parece) variedades: librillo, toalla, y panal.

He aquí una foto de "panal":

http://static.flickr.com/84/238007844_19d43634c3.jpg


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Els llardons en castellà son els "chicharrones" (déu n'hi do, la parauleta...) i els llardons són del porc. Els callos penso que vénen d'una altra bèstia... Ni idea de quina... Però sé que els llardons els venen a la xarcuteria (i jo sí que en compro de tant en tant ), mentre que els callos és cosa de carnisseria.


 
Hola,

Sí, tens raó, lo normal és que "callos" siguen de vellada, encara que també poden ser de corder, mentre que els llardons són de porc. Les tripes dels porcs no es fan servir per fer "callos", perque normalment es fan servir per fer xorics i tot això.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Però els llardons no són el beicon? 

A la foto (ecs!) veieu que els callos són tripes, si ho veieu així a la carnisseria, veureu que hi diu tripes... Però al plat que mostra la Mei, es pot veure com tripes o callos. Jo penso que a aquest plat, així, li solem dir callos, però la veritat és que a mi tampoc no m'agraden gens i per tant en parlo poc...


----------



## dafne.ne

A mi tampoc m'agraden, però en Català és diuen "cap i pota", o al menys sempre ho havia sentit a dir així quan era petita.

Originàriament, es feien amb trossos de carn del cap de la vedella, budells (que és com jo creia que es deien allò que aquí en dieu "tripes"), i peuets de xai.

Espero que  algú ho recordi.

Apa siau!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Però els llardons no són el beicon?
> 
> A la foto (ecs!) veieu que els callos són tripes, si ho veieu així a la carnisseria, veureu que hi diu tripes... Però al plat que mostra la Mei, es pot veure com tripes o callos. Jo penso que a aquest plat, així, li solem dir callos, però la veritat és que a mi tampoc no m'agraden gens i per tant en parlo poc...


 
Que jo sàpiga, no pas! El beicon seria la nostra carnsalada o cansalada  Els llardons són secs.


----------



## chics

Merci, TPS, però cansalada seca, oi?
I tens raó, Dafne! _budells_, ja no m'enrecordava... el cap i pota però té realment peus de porc i orelles i morro, per això es diu així, no sabia que a més tingués budells...

Aix, m'agradava més parlar de petxines! ;-)


----------



## dafne.ne

No Xics, no son peus de porc, son peus de xai (molt petitets). 

Jo també m'estimo més parlar de marisc, No menjo segons quina carn, com ara la de xai, 
ni la de conill, em fan molta pena aquests animalons.


----------



## Eixerit

> - Callos: no son "calls", algú sap si hi ha traducció?



Durícies?


----------



## dafne.ne

Traducció ben catalana i de tota la vida *"CAP I POTA"*


----------



## chics

Sembla que la Dafne té raó.
Jo ja he comentat que no és el meu plat predilecte i per tant no el cuino, però per casualitat m'he trobat un article d'un tal Caius (he, he) de Madrid que compara els _callos_ amb el cap-i-pota, les similituds, diferències, ingredients, etc. amb tot luxe de detalls. Partint de que els callos és la manera de fer-ho a Madrid (també les maneres de fer-los a altres llocs) mentre que el cap-i-pota és l'equivalent català.
En castellà: 





> Hay versiones sencillamente espléndidas a lo largo y ancho del mapa de España. Y, como es natural, cada cual defiende los suyos, la especialidad de su tierra. (...) desde los callos a la madrileña al 'cap i pota' de Cataluña, el buen aficionado puede perfectamente hacerse una ruta tripicallera de lo más satisfactoria.
> Font: Un sabroso puente aéreo: de los callos al "cap i pota".


----------

